# sommerfeld tongue & groove bit set



## BlackNoir (Dec 29, 2009)

If you have this set, quick question for you. Is the lower cutter on the tongue bit narrower then the upper cutter? I don't mean shorter, I know the lower one is supposed to make a wider cut but is it also supposed to make a shallower cut? Does that make sense? My lower cutter doesn't cut in as deep as the upper cutter. I don't recall anything about this in the cabinet making DVD so I thought I'd ask before I use it again.

Thanks,
Shay


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Shay

They should be the same diam..or to say make the same deep cut..

Looks like a calll is needed to Marc and have him send you a new set...

========



BlackNoir said:


> If you have this set, quick question for you. Is the lower cutter on the tongue bit narrower then the upper cutter? I don't mean shorter, I know the lower one is supposed to make a wider cut but is it also supposed to make a shallower cut? Does that make sense? My lower cutter doesn't cut in as deep as the upper cutter. I don't recall anything about this in the cabinet making DVD so I thought I'd ask before I use it again.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shay


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Shay, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you joined.


----------



## BlackNoir (Dec 29, 2009)

New set shipping today.. they said they'd give my old set to Marc to inspect..


----------

